# Bassist Needed For London Metal Band!!!



## BlackHeartedTroy (Dec 2, 2007)

We're a London Based "Pirate Metal" band. Unfortunately Our bass player has gone to university full time and well as working. Thus, we require an adequate replacement. We're still in the writing process so now, more than ever a good bass player is needed to see how far his/her limits can be pushed.

Our music is quick and technical, even for the bass player.While most of our songs could be watered down to only require a rock steady root note, some more technical spice in the bass department would help our songs vastly.

TALENT & EQUIPMENT IS A MUST!!!

I cannot stress enough how important these two things are. A decent amp and bass are definitely a requirement. The band has a bass or two (although very sub-par) kicking around for quick jams and writing, But having your own gear is essential. Far more important is that you have at least a modest amount of talent. Our style is anything but slack and high energy metal requires a bass player with chops AND stage presence. A good balance of both is what we need. All the head-banging in the world can't fix a sloppy player.

So if you're interested and think you have what it takes, then drop us a line and we'll hook you up with a sample of our music to try out.

Thanks for looking

keep it Metal

\m/Acid Reign\\m/


----------

